# DVC-Old Key West



## kjsgrammy (Nov 24, 2015)

We have an RCI exchange into Old Key West for this coming February.  I have always wanted to stay in one of the units at this resort and am pretty excited about going.  Have a one-bedroom unit, and it will be my husband and I going.  We love playing tennis and note that there are tennis courts at this resort.  Also, enjoy swimming/laying around the pool.  We are not going to any of the parks on this trip as we have been so many times over the last couple of years.  We have annual passes to SeaWorld this year and will probably go there for one or two days during our week at Old Key West.

Can anyone who has been to this resort recommend which building to request that would offer us a great view, be close to the tennis courts and a pool?  I printed out a map of the resort, but believe that some of the buildings are only for DVC owners (which we're not), correct?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
THANKS!


----------



## elaine (Nov 24, 2015)

correct, you will not get the closest bldgs, which are all around the main pool area and 23-26. In our 3 trips, OKW did not match us with requested bldg #s, but did a decent job at "areas." So, your choices are Miller Rd, Peninsular Rd, Turtle pool, etc. You should limit to one thing--like water view, golf view, Miller Rd, etc. to have the best luck. We liked Miller Rd--easy walk to Main pool area. Also think about whether you want upstairs or lower level--not guaranteed. No elevators, except for HC bldg.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 26, 2015)

There are two tennis court locations. One is by the main pool (Hospitality House) area, but you aren't likely to get a building near there since that is a separate booking category for DVC members, and they tend to book those buildings up.
The other tennis courts are in Turtle Pond area. So buildings 32-35 would put you about half way between those courts and the Turtle Pond pool. (The Turtle Pond pool is the second largest pool at OKW after the main pool.)  That would also put you near the Turtle Pond bus stop, although if you aren't going to the parks that may not be important to you.
Here's an OKW map:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info!  I'll be contacting Disney early next week to request one of the buildings in the Turtle Pond area.


----------



## Bets55 (Dec 7, 2015)

*OKW Location*

You can also request North Miller Road.  Its not officially Hospitality House and is more available. We stayed there last year at that location and it was very convenient to the main pool.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 8, 2015)

Talked to a very nice DVC Members rep on Saturday.  Had a great chat, and I put in my request for Turtle Pond area.  She asked if there were any other requests that I would like and I said sure - how about top floor, view of water, easy walk to tennis courts.  We laughed and she said requests were entered.  I'll just be happy if we get Turtle Pond area!

She did have trouble locating our reservation # at first, but called RCI and got it.  WHY can't RCI just put the reservation # on the confirmation you receive from them?  When I asked RCI that, of course they had no reason why they don't do it!  I think they just want to get you on the phone to try and sell you upgrades to your membership!


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 10, 2015)

When we exchanged into OKW two Decembers ago, we asked for Bldg 45, which is right on the canal with a great view of the Hospitality House.  The rep asked, "Anything else?" and I said preferably not ground floor.

We got a waterfront second floor unit in Bldg 45 and spent the evenings watching the boats pass by on their way to and from DTD in the canal.

That building, incidentally, is also convenient to the Turtle Pond tennis courts.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Dec 10, 2015)

KJsGrammy, I think you will LOVE Old Key West! It's been my home resort since '93 and is still one of my very favorite Disney resorts. Turtle Pond is my favorite area, though I really just prefer anything that is NOT near HH.   Happy planning!


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 13, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> When we exchanged into OKW two Decembers ago, we asked for Bldg 45, which is right on the canal with a great view of the Hospitality House.  The rep asked, "Anything else?" and I said preferably not ground floor.
> 
> We got a waterfront second floor unit in Bldg 45 and spent the evenings watching the boats pass by on their way to and from DTD in the canal.
> 
> That building, incidentally, is also convenient to the Turtle Pond tennis courts.



Jim, we were also in Bldg 45 a few years ago and we did get the ground floor and it was great.  No stairs to haul stuff up and down.  It wasn't that noisy above us.


----------

